
I Slept with 65 VCs and Learned These Things - jaoued
http://observer.com/2017/02/i-slept-with-65-vcs-and-learned-these-things/
======
sayurichick
click bait, misleading title.

~~~
jaoued
you should read the article first and then you may learn something.

~~~
rinyfo4
Thanks Jaued.

